# Im not addicted



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I made the mistake of picking up a game called Dragon Quest 9 for my DS a few weeks back,Ive now chalked up nearly 40 hours on it and its great fun.
Id recommed it as a little time killer.
Anyone else played it?


----------



## Raceworx (Aug 12, 2008)

i had DQ 8 journey of the curst king on PS2 my god thats a good game.. i put 130 hours into it! 

but sadly i dont have a DS or i would have baught the new one..


----------

